# Braucht des vdsl neue Hardware?



## i3810jaz (18. September 2011)

Unser Dsl-Anbieter hat gefragt ob wir nicht auf vdsl umsteigen möchten? Wir wohnen in einem 9000 Leuten Örtchen in BW. Derzeit haben wir Dsl 6000. 1. Bräuchten wir neue Hardware? 2. Ich hab mal nachgeschaut in unserem Örtchen gibt es laut tarif vdsl 50000. Jedoch in der Vdsl karte ist das Örtchen nicht eingezeichnet. Was heist das jetzt?


----------



## Yellowant (18. September 2011)

Für VDSL benötigt man ein VDSL-fähiges EG. Da du bis jetzt bei 6000 rumgurkst hast du aller wahrscheinlichkeit ein ADSL bzw. ADSL2+ Modem. Kannst aber in der Produktbeschreibung deines Routers/Modem nachschauen.
Wenn dich dein Anbeiter kontaktiert ist in aller Regel auch die Infrastruktur vorhanden. Schau einfach auf die Auftragsbestätigung da zeigt es dir ja die DSL-Geschwindigkeit an.
Außerdem gibts es immer ein max Korridor den du erhalten musst. 

mfg
YellowAnt


----------



## blackout24 (18. September 2011)

Du brauchst bei dir ein Netzwerk wo du notfalls 50Mbit durch bekommst. Nützt ja nichts, wenn du irgendein
Ramsch WLAN bei dir hast und im Keller bist und der Router aufm Dach und 7 Mbit kommen am Ende bei dir an.
Der g Standard mit 54 Mbit reicht nicht aus um die volle Geschwindigkeit zu bekommen da kriegst du nichtmal 30
MBit durch wenn du mit dem Laptop direkt neber dem Router bist.


----------



## i3810jaz (18. September 2011)

Also unserre Lankabel vom Rooter bis zu den PCs lassen 100mbit durch. der Rooter müsste sicher auch ausgewächstelt werden. Jedoch interresiere ich mich eher ob das überhaupt unser Hausanschluss damit klar kommt (bzw wo ich das ablesen kann).

PS.: Die Lankabel lassen sich nicht so einfach austauschen da sie durch Wände gelegt wurden. 2 Der Vdsl Vertrag währe billiger, könnte es zu problemen kommen wenn man ohne richtige Hardware ein Vertragsupgrade macht? Und wie hoch ist due warscheinlichkeit das bei uns (mit der richtigen Hardware) überhaupt 50000mbit rauskommen. (Genaue Ortsdaten bringen nichts). Wenn ich unserre Adresse eingib ist sich unser Provider unsicher ob wir Vdsl bekommen würden.

@Yellowant was ist ein EG?und welchen maximalen Korridor? Sorry ich hab einfach keine Ähnung mit Netzwerken.


----------



## Luix (18. September 2011)

Du kriegst dann sehr wahrscheinlich vom Provider nen neuen Router - einfach mal nachfragen.
100 Mbit Lan reicht natürlich um die 50 Mbit VDSL durchzuleiten  da brauchst du nix ändern.

Wenn dein Provider dir das anbietet, wird dein Hausanschluss das schon können. Sonst würde dein Provider ja nicht fragen.

EG ist Endgerät(Router)
Ich glaube mit dem Korridor meint er die Strecke des Kupferkabels vom Verteiler bis zu deinem Haus. Die darf eine bestimmte Länge nicht überschreiten, was dann der max Korridor ist


----------



## i3810jaz (19. September 2011)

Zwischen unserem Rooter und unserem Hausanschluss hängt noch zusätzliche Elektronik (sieht ähnlich wie n Rooter aus) (unser Haus wurde vor ca. 8 Jahren gebaut) muss die ausgewächselt werden oder kann die drinn bleiben?

P.S auf jedenfall schommal n  danke an alle die mir bis jetzt gehofen haben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. September 2011)

Wenn die letzte Meile Kupfer ist ändert sich nix am bestehenden Anschluß, bekämst nur einen Router und DSL Splitter. Die im Laden werden es schon sagen was du bekommst, einfach nachfragen. Ich wenigstens bekam nur die beiden Teile, die ersten Wochen wirst du wohl mit 6000 auskommen bis umgeschaltet wird. Ich mußte auch etwas warten 



> Zwischen unserem Rooter und unserem Hausanschluss hängt noch zusätzliche Elektronik


 
Telefonanlage?


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> Zwischen unserem Rooter und unserem Hausanschluss hängt noch zusätzliche Elektronik (sieht ähnlich wie n Rooter aus) (unser Haus wurde vor ca. 8 Jahren gebaut) muss die ausgewächselt werden oder kann die drinn bleiben?


 kommt drauf an, was das ist ^^  Ist das vlt nur der Splitter? ODer ein NTBA (den habt ihr ggf., wenn ihr ISDN habt) ? Oder ist das vlt. ein Modem , weil euer Router nur ein Router ist und kein Router mit Modem? Da musst Du halt mal schauen, was auf dem Ding draufsteht und es hier posten.


ps: EG ist wohl Endgerät. Vermutlich isser Verkäufer oder im Vertrieb einer Firma tätig, da nennt man so was schonmal so...


----------



## i3810jaz (19. September 2011)

[Doktor Bakterius? Hast du den Vertrag bei der Telekom? (Das währe unser Anbieter)]<-----Hat sich erledigt n Splitter währe dabei. Unsere Internetverbindung von den PCs aus aufgeschrieben PC-->Rooter--->DSL-Splitter--->?ISDN?---->Hausanschluss. Ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt richtig geschildert. 

PS: Hilft euch das weiter?:





> Für Ihre Rufnummer [Meine Telefonnummer] ist DSL und/oder VDSL verfügbar.*
> 
> Als  kleinen Vorgeschmack möchten wir Ihnen einige attraktive Angebote aus  der Produktpalette des Internet-Testsiegers Deutsche Telekom vorstellen


Zitat von telekom.de

Wir würden damit von Analoger Telefonie auf IP-Telefonie umsteigen gibt es hierbei etwas zu beachten? Bräucte man neue anschlüsse/verkabelung/telefonanlage.


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2011)

Du bräuchtest nur einen geeigneten neuen Router von der telekom - die haben auch alles nötige für VoIP, so dass Du das Telefon künftig einfach an den Router anschließt anstatt wie bisher direkt an die Wand-Dose bzw. an den NTBA (bei ISDN). 

Diese Router kannst Du für 3ca. € im Monat mieten. Wenn Du bewusst KEINEN telekom-Router nehmen willst, musst Du halt mal schauen. Die kosten dann aber halt auch eher mind. 100€, wenn die VDSL und VoIP können sollen.


----------



## Decrypter (20. September 2011)

Wenn es VDSL von der Telekom ist, dann fällt der analoge Telefonanschluss bei Entertain definitiv weg und wird durch einen IP Anschluss ersetzt. Die Qualität der IP Anschlüsse der Telekom ist aber top und bei der hohen Bandbrerite fällt ein IP Anschluss auch überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Selbst bei vollen Downstream gibt es keine Probleme, weil der Upstream bei VDSL 50 10 Mbit beträgt. Desweiteren wird Telefonie durch das QoS (Quality Of Service) sowieso priorisiert und hat immer Vorang.

Ob es bei den C&S Paketen mit VDSL mittlerweile auch nur noch die IP Anschlüsse gibt, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber bei C&S mit VDSL sollte man beachten, dass lt AGB nach 100 GB (VDSL25) und 200 GB (VDSL50) die Bandbreite auf DSL 6000 gedrosselt werden kann. Kann deshalb, weil es derzeit noch keine Anwendung findet. Für VDSL brauchst du definitiv ein neuen DSL Modem/Router. entweder bei der Telekom mieten (Speedport W723 bzw Speedport W921) oder selber besorgen. Mit Vorsicht ist dann aber bei AVM die FritzBox 7390 zu genießen. Man hört nicht allzuviel Gutes bei der 7390 und VDSL. Oder in der elektronischen Bucht sich nach einem Speedport W920V umsehen und diesen dann mit den Ru Kernel Tool "fritzisieren", also die Firmware der FritzBox 7570 flashen. Der W920 ist für VDSL absolut Top (umgepinselte FB 7570) und spielt sein volles Potential erst mit der AVM Firmware aus. Die Telekom FW ist hingegen arg kastriert und nur spartanisch.


----------



## der_yappi (20. September 2011)

Diese Downloadbegrenzung betrifft aber nur die T-Com-Tarife OHNE Fernsehen -> also Call & Surf.
Wenn es ein *Entertain*-Tarif ist, gibt es KEINE Begrenzung.
(Wäre auch schwachsinn, da ja das TV-Programm über den Anschluss streamt - da wäre das Budget ja in Null-Komma-Nichts verbraten )


----------



## Herbboy (21. September 2011)

100 oder gar 200GB sind aber auch echt schon ne Menge, außer man hat ne WG mit 10 Mann, die den ganzen Tag Youtube schauen, oder man bescheisst die Filmindustrie und lädt (oder verteilt) munter BluRay-Rips...  klar, es KANN mal mit ein paar Verstrickungen auch "legal" passieren, dass man soviel als Privatuser als Datenumsatz hat, aber das kommt dann sicher nicht regelmäßig vor, und gedrosselt wird mit Sicherheit nicht schon beim ersten "Vergehen", sondern nur wenn man häufig das Volumen stark übersteigt. 


Ich war heute in nem telekom-Shop, da wurde mir gesagt, dass ich auch bei VDSL weiterhin analog Telefonieren könnte, wenn ich möchte.


----------



## robbe (21. September 2011)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Wenn es VDSL von der Telekom ist, dann fällt der analoge Telefonanschluss bei Entertain definitiv weg und wird durch einen IP Anschluss ersetzt. Die Qualität der IP Anschlüsse der Telekom ist aber top und bei der hohen Bandbrerite fällt ein IP Anschluss auch überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Selbst bei vollen Downstream gibt es keine Probleme, weil der Upstream bei VDSL 50 10 Mbit beträgt. Desweiteren wird Telefonie durch das QoS (Quality Of Service) sowieso priorisiert und hat immer Vorang.
> 
> Ob es bei den C&S Paketen mit VDSL mittlerweile auch nur noch die IP Anschlüsse gibt, weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber bei C&S mit VDSL sollte man beachten, dass lt AGB nach 100 GB (VDSL25) und 200 GB (VDSL50) die Bandbreite auf DSL 6000 gedrosselt werden kann. Kann deshalb, weil es derzeit noch keine Anwendung findet. Für VDSL brauchst du definitiv ein neuen DSL Modem/Router. entweder bei der Telekom mieten (Speedport W723 bzw Speedport W921) oder selber besorgen. Mit Vorsicht ist dann aber bei AVM die FritzBox 7390 zu genießen. Man hört nicht allzuviel Gutes bei der 7390 und VDSL. Oder in der elektronischen Bucht sich nach einem Speedport W920V umsehen und diesen dann mit den Ru Kernel Tool "fritzisieren", also die Firmware der FritzBox 7570 flashen. Der W920 ist für VDSL absolut Top (umgepinselte FB 7570) und spielt sein volles Potential erst mit der AVM Firmware aus. Die Telekom FW ist hingegen arg kastriert und nur spartanisch.


 
Bezüglich der Fritzbox 7390 kann ich sagen, das es da zumindest bei mir absolut keine Probleme gibt. Hab 100Mbit VDSL und bis jetzt funzte alles Einwandfrei. Einzig nach dem letzten Firmwareupdate ging garnichts mehr, was aber an einem bestimmten Feature meines Betreibers lag, was auf den DSLAMs aktiviert war.


----------



## Pizzatoni (25. September 2011)

Da in meiner Gemeinde zur Zeit auch VDSL ausgebaut wird und im Dezember auch verfügbar sein soll, stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, wie es wohl dann bei mir mit VDSL aussehen wird. Ich wohne in einem 550 Einwohner Dorf und ca. 650m (kürzester Weg) vom VDSL-Verteiler entfernt. Denkt ihr, dass bei mir dann VDSL25 noch verfügbar sein wird oder sieht es bei mir eher schlecht für VDSL aus? :/


----------



## K3n$! (25. September 2011)

Decrypter schrieb:


> Wenn es VDSL von der Telekom ist, dann fällt der analoge Telefonanschluss bei Entertain definitiv weg und wird durch einen IP Anschluss ersetzt. Die Qualität der IP Anschlüsse der Telekom ist aber top und bei der hohen Bandbrerite fällt ein IP Anschluss auch überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Selbst bei vollen Downstream gibt es keine Probleme, weil der Upstream bei VDSL 50 10 Mbit beträgt. Desweiteren wird Telefonie durch das QoS (Quality Of Service) sowieso priorisiert und hat immer Vorang.


 
Wo steht das denn bitte ?
Ich hab VDSL 50 und schon immer einen analogen Telefonanschluss.


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. September 2011)

Neue Anschlüsse werden nurnoch aktiv als IP vermarktet. Alte bleiben vorerst auf ihrem Standard, werden aber nach und nach mit der Zeit auf IP umgestellt. Die VOIP-Qualität ist mit anderen Anbietern nicht zu vergleichen, da die Telekom Stardards mit doppelter Bandbreite/Qualität einsetzt.
Der Speedport 723 ist ein guter Router. Wer noch mehr braucht, kann zu dem neuen 921er greifen (5GHz WLAN, Gigabit, etc).

*@ Pizzatoni* 

VDSL 25 sollte bei der Entfernung gehen. Die Kabel liegen aber von der Länge anders als man denkt. Könnte also kürzer oder länger sein.


----------



## Pizzatoni (26. September 2011)

Ok danke, aber wo werden denn so Kupferkabel verlegt...ich dachte immer, dass die direkt unter, bzw. neben der Straße liegen?


----------



## i3810jaz (26. September 2011)

Entschuldigung das ich so lange inaktiv war. Da VDSL kein analog Telefon bietet, unser Rooter oben im Daschstuhl steht und das Telefon im Erdgeschos steht. Hab ich mich gegen VDSL entscheiden müssen. Ich überlege mir jedoch vllt.auf DSL 16000 umzusteigen.


----------



## K3n$! (26. September 2011)

Ich denke, auf Anfrage bekommst du sicherlich auch den guten alten analog Anschluss. 
Wo liegt denn das Problem, dass der Router unter dem Dach steht ? Den kannst du doch auch neben das Telefon stellen.


----------



## i3810jaz (28. September 2011)

Das liegt daran das mein Vater als das Haus bebaut wurde gedacht es reich wenn er oben im Dachstuhl Lan hat und er den Rest mit W-Lan versorgt. Leider war das W-Lan so schlecht das wir vor ein paar Wochen auch in meinem Zimmer und das meines Bruders Lan verlegt haben. Wenig später haben wir die Anfrage bekommen ob wir VDSL nutzen wollen würden. Anschliesen hat er mich gefragt ub ich mich erkunden könnte da ich mich mit PCs am besten auskenne. Und das Analogkabel war im Erdgeschoss installiert worden weil er gedacht hatte wir würden uns da am meisten aufhalten.

P.S.: Wir haben das Lan-Problem eben so gelöste das wir von Dachstuhl aus die Lankabel gelegt haben weil mein Vater das Internet geschäftlich braucht und so das Risiko am geringesten war.


----------



## K3n$! (28. September 2011)

Ich kann zwar immer noch nicht nachvollziehen, warum es an VDSL scheitern soll, aber das ist ja im Endeffekt dann deine/eure Sache.


----------



## i3810jaz (28. September 2011)

VDSL Scheitert jetzt so wie so. Bei Telekom hab ich jetzt wieder einen Test gemacht. Früher stand dort sowas in der art von DSL und/oder VDSL ist verfügbar. in diesem stand jetzt das wir Internet bis zu 16000kbit/s nutzen können (ich glaube die haben einen neunen Test).

PS: Das mit den Telefon währe das, dass wenn wir dann das Telefon über den Rooter (IP basierten telefonanschluss) nutzen würden auch der Anrufbeantworte mit nach oben müsste.


----------

